# ATV'ers be careful



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

ATV accident in Southeast Oh. takes the life of an 18 yr. old high school girl who would have graduated next month. Be safe and wear a helmet.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wow sorry to hear that....we just got back from our trip to badlands in attica, Indiana and buddy of mine wrecked his new quad and totaled it.....caught a rock the wrong way going down a steep hill....luckily he is okay but quad is done......I dont ride crazy I ride safe cause you never know.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> wow sorry to hear that....we just got back from our trip to badlands in attica, Indiana and buddy of mine wrecked his new quad and totaled it.....caught a rock the wrong way going down a steep hill....luckily he is okay but quad is done......I dont ride crazy I ride safe cause you never know.


They have made some ATV's to be like midget race cars. The problem is they are not on a track but on open and rugged ground. My son was at Hatfield/ McCoy trails and went up a single tract with his KTM and made it up until gravity finally took over. The bike ate him up pretty good. People don't fear thrill and die from it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have flipped my twice almost at a dead stop....side hill, down hill ....the first went over on the seat and handle bars the other went on it's side, and glad it didn't come over on top of me....I am super careful but still got me twice ....sorry to hear about the young girl....darn sure is a shame


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow,,, Sorry story.


CAUTION,,,, FYI
My neighbor & his son went to Little Beaver river, first ride, brand new quads. The son is 300#,,, Father is 200#.
The son went across the Beaver & up the hill,,,, no problem.
Dad started across more slowly, with more caution, and the quad floated, rolled and pinned him,,, under the quad, under water!
He was just strong enough to push the quad off and come up for air.
DAD came out of it alive, the quad is NO LONGER WITH US.
As far as I know, the quad was never found.

*Do NOT let smaller woman or children cross deep, fast-moving creeks or rivers with LARGE TIRE QUADS!*


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

My dad was telling me about this earlier, funny someone just mentioned it now. R.I.P

Be cautious on quads!


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The_Typical_Type said:


> My dad was telling me about this earlier, *funny someone just mentioned it now.* R.I.P
> 
> Be cautious on quads!
> 
> ...


Ummm.... the thread is over a year old???


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Just realized that, must've been something else. This forum is very un-active too so I should've known. Man, just goes to show that you gotta' be careful with so many ATV accidents. Agreed?


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------

